# E-juice And You



## Simon Kruger

** Disclaimer **

I am not a medical professional and do not claim to be one either, the information presented to you here are opinions only and as such are not to be taken as hard evidence but rather collectively to further your understanding of the benefits and risks associated with vaping.

Purpose of this sticky is to collect information about harmful chemicals that could be present in the e-juice of your choice, as mentioned numerous times by many fellow forum members both on this forum and ECF.

What is in e-juice?

“E-liquid, e-juice or simply "juice", refers to a liquid solution that produces an aerosol when heated by an atomizer. The main ingredients of e-liquids are usually a mix of propylene glycol (PG), vegetable glycerin (VG), and/or polyethylene glycol 400 (PEG400), sometimes with differing levels of alcohol mixed with concentrated or extracted flavorings; and optionally, a variable concentration of tobacco-derived nicotine.[7][60] There is variability in the purity, kinds and concentrations of chemicals used in liquids, and significant variability between labeled content and concentration and actual content and concentration.[20][23][33][61]

The solution is often sold in bottles or pre-filled disposable cartridges, or as a kit for consumers to make their own eJuices. Components are also available individually and consumers may choose to modify or boost their flavor, nicotine strength, or concentration with various offerings. Pre-made e-liquids are manufactured with various tobacco, fruit, and other flavors,[2] as well as variable nicotine concentrations (including nicotine-free versions). The standard notation "mg/ml" is often used in labeling for denoting nicotine concentration, and is sometimes shortened to a simple "mg".[62]”

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_cigarette#E-liquid

Flavourings:

Now to the known harmful chemicals that everyone always mentions [perhaps there are more please add them to the listing]

Diacetyl

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diacetyl

Acetoin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acetoin

There have been some studies done on e-cigarettes as whole as well as their juice [fellow users please post additional studies as you come across it] one of the most comprehensive I have seen was conducted by Health New Zealand Ltd in 2008, a link to the report and its findings is here:

http://www.healthnz.co.nz/2ndSafetyReport_9Apr08.pdf

I will be posting more information as time goes by and I hope fellow forum users will do so as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Simon Kruger

Below will be a listing of local vendors who state on their website or have stated in the forums which of their juices contain the above two products or lack thereof.

SkyBlueVaping

“Skyblue does not use flavourings with Diacetyl, but we do use flavourings with Acetoin - on our website under the product desription it is pointed out if the flavour contains Acetoin or not.
Acetoin can under certain circumstances catalyze into trace amounts of Diacetyl
Read more about that here http://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/flavorsworkshop/custard.html”

Source: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/di...tyl-propionyl-the-dairy-creamy-flavours.3462/

Craft Vapour

“We spent considerable time researching technical data available and weighted the pro's and cons of those delishious buttery flavours.. We decided that the safety and trust of our clients is of the utmost concern. All of the eliquid flavours in CraftVapours lineup are diacetyl, acetoin and acetyl propionyl free.”

Source: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/di...tyl-propionyl-the-dairy-creamy-flavours.3462/

VapourMountain

“As for Vapour Mountain... none of our juices contain flavours with added Diacetyl. Our Vanilla Custard flavour does contain acetoin and acetyl propionyl and is now marked as such on our website.”

Source: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/di...opionyl-the-dairy-creamy-flavours.3462/page-2

Please feel free to add to this listing of local vendors as well as any and all information / studies pertaining to “harmful” chemicals.

My personal opinion is that anything in excess will kill you eventually, it is learning to moderate the intake that is the key to a happier, healthier you.

Keep calm and vape on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Simon Kruger

Vendors I hope you do not mind I quoted word for word from the links above.

Andre please add as sticky as mentioned earlier today.


----------



## devdev

Simon Kruger said:


> Vendors I hope you do not mind I quoted word for word from the links above.
> 
> Andre please add as sticky as mentioned earlier today.


 
Stickified! Knowledge is power...

I hope the other vendors come forward with ingredient listings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Kudos to craft for adding if there is alchohol in juice or not this is a major concern for myself and few other Muslim vapers.
So from me and all the rest thanks
Not knocking other vendors just saying thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Thank you, @Simon Kruger for starting this great collection of information. All the best with the upkeep. If we can help in any way please shout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Thanks for the post.
Something came to mind I'd like to add.

As the vape scene progresses and a hoo-haa is made about something (like Diacetyl recently) flavoring companies and liquid manufacturers quickly move away from it. Was it Capella who had the Vanillla Custard with all of these in and then created a version 2 which did not include any of them?

I guess I'm mentioning it though because it strikes me that these guys are not oblivious to what they put in their products and listening to the vape community really is in their best interrest. And for us, this is great because as we progress, these elements will be removed entirely.

Innovation triumphs yet again.
So while it is good to be aware of these things, don't think: Oh well, it's a custard - it's going to kill you.
They do rework these extracts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AtomicFruit

According to our flavour supplier, none of our flavours contain acetyl propionyl, acetoin or Diacetyl


----------



## Rex_Bael

Seems appropriate:

Reactions: Like 3


----------

